
Chernobyl's Radioactive 'Wildlife Preserve' Spawns Growing Wolf Population - DoreenMichele
https://www.livescience.com/62964-chernobyl-wolves-spreading.html
======
sevensor
I suppose if I lived closer, I'd be alarmed by the prospect of radioactive
wolves roaming the countryside. From a safe distance, this is the coolest
thing I've read this week.

------
romwell
I misread this as "Glowing Wolf Population", and was unreasonably excited for
a second.

The reality is still exciting. That, Radiotrophic fungi[1], and other
phenomena also form a sort of a silver lining to the tragedy that brought all
of that into existence.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiotrophic_fungus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiotrophic_fungus)

